# Reikan FoCal 2.2 Released, Adds Full EOS-1D X Mark II & EOS 80D Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

```
Reikan has released version 2.2 of their Focal software. This new update  adds full support for the EOS-1D X Mark II and EOS 80D.</p>
<p><strong>FoCal 2.2 Key Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><em>Full Canon EOS 80D and EOS-1D X Mark II support added</em> – calibrate these cameras automatically from FoCal.</li>
<li><em>Directly compare “Peak” quality values in Fully Auto Calibration and AF Consistency</em> – the FoCal Comparison Database is used to help further evaluate your camera and lens ultimate performance.</li>
<li><em>Improvements to camera interfaces on Mac</em> – useful speed and reliability enhancements for both Canon and Nikon cameras.</li>
<li><em>Faster and more reliable processing of images internally</em> – lots of small improvements in the way we extract data from image files.</li>
</ul>
<p>You can <a href="http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/08/focal-2-2-add-full-canon-80d-and-1dx-mark-ii-more-comparison-data-and-internal-improvements/">read all about the update over at the Reikan blog.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Eldar (Aug 15, 2016)

I installed this version yesterday, but I did not get it to work. The program reported that the camera did not report a focus confirm to FoCal and then the test aborted. 

I am no expert on Focal, but I have used it for several years, with little/no problem (it was a bit unstable on Mac earlier, but that seems to be a thing of the past). Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## FoCal Dave (Aug 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I installed this version yesterday, but I did not get it to work. The program reported that the camera did not report a focus confirm to FoCal and then the test aborted.
> 
> I am no expert on Focal, but I have used it for several years, with little/no problem (it was a bit unstable on Mac earlier, but that seems to be a thing of the past). Anyone else seeing the same thing?



Hi Eldar,

Thanks for raising a ticket on this, it's not something we're seeing in general. Will answer as well via support! 

Dave


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 15, 2016)

On the Reikan FoCal HP you can read here
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/why/camera-compatibility/

That the 
Canon EOS-1D X Mark II is "Supported" with "User Assisted" mode and 
Canon EOS 80D is "Supported" with "Hands Free" mode.

I see some discrepancy here when it comes to the phrase



> _*Full *Canon EOS 80D and EOS-1D X Mark II *support *added – calibrate these cameras *automatically *from FoCal._


Either the release statement or the listed support is wrong.

I'd be really glad if "Hands Free" mode would work on both cameras but I'd also ask the question then:
Why those and no other of the new ones, esp. the 5D series.

Or did I get something wrong here and "User Assisted" mode is also taken as "full automatic support"?


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 15, 2016)

FoCal Dave said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I installed this version yesterday, but I did not get it to work. The program reported that the camera did not report a focus confirm to FoCal and then the test aborted.
> ...



Hi Dave and Eldar,

I have a similar Problem (using Focal Pro on a Mac with the 1DXII): I can test one lens, and it works fine, however, when I want to test another lens directly after the first one, it aborts the test. There seems to be a problem with the Target confirmation, since when I do the target setup, it gives me weird values of -2xxxx m distance to the target. However, it does confirm the correct setup nevertheless and when I then start the test it aborts after taking the control pictures. The only thing that works so far is quitting Focal completely and restart it. Dis- and reconnecting the camera after lens change is not sufficient.

Sebastian


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> On the Reikan FoCal HP you can read here
> http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/why/camera-compatibility/
> 
> That the
> ...



From the website:


> Software control of the AF Micro Adjustment (or AF Fine Tune) setting on certain cameras (designated as “User Assisted”) is not possible from a computer. The features that can be controlled are dictated by the camera manufacturer, they expose the ability to adjust certain settings through a documented interface which FoCal uses to make all the necessary automated adjustments to the camera.
> 
> What this means in reality is that FoCal provides it’s full automated calibration, determining which and how many AF Fine Tune points are needed for the calibration result. Other things, like setting mirror lockup and de-focusing between each shot, analysis of each image for sharpness / detail and graphs to determine the best AF calibration value work automatically. During the calibration process a number of AF Fine Tune changes need to be set on the camera and they have to be input by the user as directed by FoCal (so it’s “user assisted” in that sense).


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 15, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> On the Reikan FoCal HP you can read here
> http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/why/camera-compatibility/
> 
> That the
> ...



Hi Maximilian,

it's basically the same mode, i.e. automatic, however with the high-end cameras you have to manually adjust the AFMA values during the test (i.e. NOT hands free). The explain somewhere on their FAQ page that Canon changed some libraries some years ago and this move made it unable for Reikan to support Hands free mode on the high end cameras (AFAIK all FF cameras after 5DIII are affected).


----------



## Eldar (Aug 15, 2016)

FoCal Dave said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I installed this version yesterday, but I did not get it to work. The program reported that the camera did not report a focus confirm to FoCal and then the test aborted.
> ...


Thanks Dave, 
I saw your email. I will check out your suggested solution when I get home.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> FoCal Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Hi Eldar,

I also raised a ticket today but got no answer yet. Could you please share the suggested solution you received?

Thanks
Sebastian


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 15, 2016)

"Full" 1dx mark ii support is very misleading. One still must touch the camera to change the afma setting. It would be better to just say it is supported. Full support means that the camera works with all aspects of the software which it does not.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > On the Reikan FoCal HP you can read here
> ...



Actually, it is not fully hands free automatic for the 5DIII. It is hands free for the 5DII however.

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> FoCal Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I just updated to v.2.2 today. I notice that I have to restart between many tests. I haven't found what exactly what triggers that need (5DII and 5DIII). Tomorrow I'll test the 1DXII. 

Thanks for the heads up, and work around.

sek


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 16, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Actually, it is not fully hands free automatic for the 5DIII. It is hands free for the 5DII however.
> 
> Scott



Hi Scott.
Yes, you are right, and that's what I actually meant. Canon changed something in the software when they introduced the 5DIII and all FF from there on, including the 5DIII, could not use the hands-free mode, sadly.



scottkinfw said:


> I just updated to v.2.2 today. I notice that I have to restart between many tests. I haven't found what exactly what triggers that need (5DII and 5DIII). Tomorrow I'll test the 1DXII.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, and work around.
> 
> sek



You are welcome. And while it's reassuring (for me) that you are experiencing the same bug, it's of course highly annoying. Did you see any dependence on the lens you were testing? I found it with all the lenses that I tested, the 24-70/2.8 II, the 70-200/2.8 IS II and the 100-400 II. 
Also what system are you using? I have the impression that the Mac version is still a little unstable (although significantly better than the older versions).


----------



## Eldar (Aug 16, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > FoCal Dave said:
> ...


I got a recommendation from Reikan/Dave, to turn off Distortion correction (Lens aberration correction). I turned off all four. I was then able to run the tests. However, the software is not very stable. Every time I changed lens I have to restart the program. But you could run multiple tests on the same lens, including zooms. With the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x, you have to run 4 tests. Those worked without a restart.

As mentioned above, distance to target was totally off and I had a couple of cases where the tests crashed half way through. I also got some error messages on a couple of zooms, stating that I had not set the right AFMA value, when I clearly had done so. Only way to get around that was to close the program, disconnect the camera, power-off and start from scratch.

I had the same problems with a 5DSR as I had with the 1DX-II. However, after a number of hours, I have AFMA values set for every lens, including with extenders on the white lenses.


----------



## ashmadux (Aug 16, 2016)

I really, really dont like this software. It is certainly not set it and forget it, and that's its biggest fail.

Never even updated...setting up targets for a 70-200 is RIDICLOUS, and i just gave up and tarted using the dot-tune method. and my eyes.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it is not fully hands free automatic for the 5DIII. It is hands free for the 5DII however.
> ...



Hey Lord,

I use all the same lenses as you except for the 100-400. I find that I have to reboot the program after each test, and it seems to lock up when it asks if I want to save the report. I use it on a Macbook Pro (an older one but with enough power to run the program and it is on latest OS updates). On a positive side, the AFMA predictions are consistent, or within 1 unit.

On another note, I have been very disappointed with Focal because I have written to them to report a problem, and despite the autoresponder that I would hear back within two days or so, nothing. They used to be very responsive.

My guess is that they rushed this update and will fix stability bugs soon.


I'll test the 1DX tonight weather permitting.
Scott


----------



## Eldar (Aug 16, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> On another note, I have been very disappointed with Focal because I have written to them to report a problem, and despite the autoresponder that I would hear back within two days or so, nothing. They used to be very responsive.
> 
> My guess is that they rushed this update and will fix stability bugs soon.
> 
> ...


I got a response from them the next day, with a proposed workaround, which worked. 

Yes, I agree that this version must have been a bit rushed. On the other hand, I have been able to run through AFMA on 15 lenses and as far as I can see, the AFMA settings are correct. 

However, I hope they´ll fix it, so I don´t have to use as many hours the next time I introduce a new camera. Just the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x has 4 AFMA settings, plus another 4 with the an external 1.4xIII extender. The 70-200 and 100-400 has a total of 6 settings, with extenders, so it is a lot of work to get through all of them.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 17, 2016)

*Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*

The program seemed to work very well with my 5DII and 5DII with two different lenses (24-70 2,8II, and 70-200 2.8.L IS II). On the 5DIII the program flawlessly recognized the zoom position and wide position of the lenses, and would not let me proceed until the zoom was at either extreme for the III. The 5DII was completely automated but only allowed one AFMA adjustment (unlike the 5DIII which allows for wide and tele adjustment) while the III required me to change AFMA manually (due to a change in the SDK of this camera). For each camera, I had to restart the program between tests because the program hung.

FoCal was a total fail on the 1DXII for the lenses. Despite having the camera set up correctly, FoCal aborted siting that the single focus point was not selected. I double checked all settings and restarted the program several times, but no go. 

To calibrate my lenses to my 1DX I had to resort to LensAlign. Anyone have experience with LensAlign (without the software), and if so, what are your impressions?

Thanks for your input, and I hope my experience helps.

For FoCal people, please fix this, and please answer your email when people ask for technical help.

Scott.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



scottkinfw said:


> The program seemed to work very well with my 5DII and 5DII with two different lenses (24-70 2,8II, and 70-200 2.8.L IS II). On the 5DIII the program flawlessly recognized the zoom position and wide position of the lenses, and would not let me proceed until the zoom was at either extreme for the III. The 5DII was completely automated but only allowed one AFMA adjustment (unlike the 5DIII which allows for wide and tele adjustment) while the III required me to change AFMA manually (due to a change in the SDK of this camera). For each camera, I had to restart the program between tests because the program hung.
> 
> FoCal was a total fail on the 1DXII for the lenses. Despite having the camera set up correctly, FoCal aborted siting that the single focus point was not selected. I double checked all settings and restarted the program several times, but no go.
> 
> ...


I use LensAlign as a backup. On fast lenses and in particular lthe longer ones, it works well, but less well for the slow and wide. I prefer to transfer the images to the computer for final AFMA setting. 

When I turned off the lens corrections in camera, as recommende by Reikan, I also got the 1DX-II to work.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



scottkinfw said:


> FoCal was a total fail on the 1DXII for the lenses. Despite having the camera set up correctly, FoCal aborted siting that the single focus point was not selected. I double checked all settings and restarted the program several times, but no go.



Sorry to hear that it is not working for your 1DXII. I had the same warning, but I could proceed afterwards. It only said to check that it is set to single point AF and NOT spot AF. 

Did you try turning off the lens correction, as suggested by Eldar? FWIW, I just had a look at my settings and only Distortion correction was set to OFF, the other three setting were ON.


Eldar said:


> When I turned off the lens corrections in camera, as recommende by Reikan, I also got the 1DX-II to work.



Thinking about it, it makes a lot of sense to turn lens correction OFF: if you have it turned on, Focal would analyze slightly different pictures than you AF sensor sees...

And so far I also have no answer from Reikan to my inquiry.
Lens calibration DOES work that way, but it is a unnecessarily tedious process.

*@ Eldar:* I have a more technical question to you: How, or rather where do you test your longer lenses, i.e. 100-400, 200-400, 600, and with extenders? 
My longest room is about 7m, so thats just sufficient for a 200m lens! (According to Focal FAQ: http://s449182328.websitehome.co.uk/focal/dl//Docs/FoCal%20Test%20Distance_1.1.pdf)
For 400mm you would already need 8m, for 560mm about 11m.

I could do it outside, but that would bring other problems with it, like wind and changing lighting.
So far I do the AFMA on the 7m I have as maximum length.

Also, what Tripod are you using? 
I find it incredibly annoying to do AFMA on the longer lenses, since just a very slight touch to the lens or the body could throw you off-target. And without the hands-free option you have to touch the body all the time to set the different AFMA values.

Thanks
Sebastian



Eldar said:


> However, I hope they´ll fix it, so I don´t have to use as many hours the next time I introduce a new camera. Just the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x has 4 AFMA settings, plus another 4 with the an external 1.4xIII extender. The 70-200 and 100-400 has a total of 6 settings, with extenders, so it is a lot of work to get through all of them.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



LordofTackle said:


> Did you try turning off the lens correction, as suggested by Eldar? FWIW, I just had a look at my settings and only Distortion correction was set to OFF, the other three setting were ON.
> 
> 
> Eldar said:
> ...


The only thing Reikan suggested was to turn off Distortion correction. I just turned off everyone, since I only shoot raw.


----------



## FoCal Dave (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



scottkinfw said:


> The program seemed to work very well with my 5DII and 5DII with two different lenses (24-70 2,8II, and 70-200 2.8.L IS II). On the 5DIII the program flawlessly recognized the zoom position and wide position of the lenses, and would not let me proceed until the zoom was at either extreme for the III. The 5DII was completely automated but only allowed one AFMA adjustment (unlike the 5DIII which allows for wide and tele adjustment) while the III required me to change AFMA manually (due to a change in the SDK of this camera). For each camera, I had to restart the program between tests because the program hung.
> 
> FoCal was a total fail on the 1DXII for the lenses. Despite having the camera set up correctly, FoCal aborted siting that the single focus point was not selected. I double checked all settings and restarted the program several times, but no go.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott,

At risk of creating two support channels (honestly tickets are the best way to contact us but a little snowed under we are getting to them!). We believe 2.2 is very solid, it's had a huge amount of testing and looking at the tickets which have come in there's very few issues (that's always relative but honestly it's pretty solid overall!)

I think you're seeing the same issue as Eldar and there is a work-round (we need to provide a better message presented in FoCal for this case!).

A little background, a long time ago we saw an issue with the 7D mark II when it would report this same error when distortion correction had been enabled. It was something that came up rarely and simply turning off distortion correction resolved it.

Since you're seeing it with the 1DX-II we've looked at this again and the same problem happens. 

Setting is on the camera menu (red) under Lens aberration > Distortion correction

If that is enabled could you try turning it off, it should get past the problem.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Eldar (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



LordofTackle said:


> *@ Eldar:* I have a more technical question to you: How, or rather where do you test your longer lenses, i.e. 100-400, 200-400, 600, and with extenders?
> My longest room is about 7m, so thats just sufficient for a 200m lens! (According to Focal FAQ: http://s449182328.websitehome.co.uk/focal/dl//Docs/FoCal%20Test%20Distance_1.1.pdf)
> For 400mm you would already need 8m, for 560mm about 11m.
> 
> ...


I am doing it outdoors. I have a couple of Focal calibration targets (A4 and A3) mounted on a wooden plate. That way I have little/no problems with wind. I am setting it up in a place where I can avoid direct sunlight. I can use distances from 0 to about 30m.

My tripod is a RRS TVC34-L, with a RRS PG-02 full gimbal head, which I am very happy with. However, when I run AFMA, I use an additional support at the front of the lens. I position the lens forward in the gimbal, to make sure it is front heavy , so it leans properly on the front support. This is dead stable.


----------



## dcm (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Update on my FoCal v2.2 experience with 1DXII*



LordofTackle said:


> *@ Eldar:* I have a more technical question to you: How, or rather where do you test your longer lenses, i.e. 100-400, 200-400, 600, and with extenders?
> My longest room is about 7m, so thats just sufficient for a 200m lens! (According to Focal FAQ: http://s449182328.websitehome.co.uk/focal/dl//Docs/FoCal%20Test%20Distance_1.1.pdf)
> For 400mm you would already need 8m, for 560mm about 11m.
> 
> ...



I can do up to 8m at home in the garage - a stable concrete slab is helpful. I guess I'm fortunate that I can visit the cafeteria at work with a 40m by 30m room on a concrete slab during the weekend when nobody is around to test longer lenses with extenders. No weather issues and it works year around in Colorado. A lightstand and photolamp light the target for me - I got the target from Reikan. I use a Gitzo 3532LS with a RRS BH55 to provide a stable platform. FoCal loaded on a laptop with a long cable makes it easy to setup on a long aisle and there is always a table nearby  I retested all lenses on my 6D there when v2 came out and nobody (including security) bothered me. BTW: the 6D is fully automated - the software can change the AFMA values.

I've done a cursory test using manual mode at home with the 1DX2 and got good results. I may wait a while longer before trying the (semi-)automated support for the 1DX2 in the cafe. I had a similar experience when the 6D support first appeared in FoCal - I needed to restart the program between lenses. I haven't had that problem using the 6D with later releases. I assume they'll get the 1DX2 dialed in before long.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been a fan of the software for years, although it has been unstable at times on my mac.

This new release was rock steady for me.

The newer features, such as lens benchmarking are brilliant. Nothing comes close to this.

I just wish it didn't require it be so bright to work well, but that's more a function of physics and Canon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I am not having any issues with either of my cameras that support AFMA, but I have a question regarding the different automatic modes, is it the case that all the cameras with a single adjustment per lens are fully automatic and that all the cameras with two adjustments for zooms, a setting for wide and a setting for tele, are semi automatic? 
Is there a body that supports wide and tele settings that can be done fully automatically? 
I'm of course talking comparing Canon cameras, I'm not concerned if Nikon can do it or not or if they can why Canon can not. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I am not having any issues with either of my cameras that support AFMA, but I have a question regarding the different automatic modes, is it the case that all the cameras with a single adjustment per lens are fully automatic and that all the cameras with two adjustments for zooms, a setting for wide and a setting for tele, are semi automatic?
> Is there a body that supports wide and tele settings that can be done fully automatically?


All bodies that can do separate Wide/Tele AFMA adjustments are semi-automatic due to Canon changing their SDK and refusing to make an API for changing W/T AFMA.

I just shoot the needed shot with varying AFMA manually and feed these picture to FoCal v1.9.11 (v2.06 wasn't very stable for me and manual mode is either hidden or missing).


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for your answers *Eldar* and *dcm*,

I will try it outdoors if and when weather permits. 

On a side note, I still haven't heard back from Reikan...


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 18, 2016)

I can confirm that Fully Automatic Mode is fully supported on Canon 6D body at both wide and telefoto end of native Canon, Sigma (Art and C) and Tamron lenses.



kaihp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I am not having any issues with either of my cameras that support AFMA, but I have a question regarding the different automatic modes, is it the case that all the cameras with a single adjustment per lens are fully automatic and that all the cameras with two adjustments for zooms, a setting for wide and a setting for tele, are semi automatic?
> ...


----------

